# Amphibian case(s) comparison (pic heavy)



## 10 ATM

Here's a comparison of most of the current Amphibia cases. Missing are the 060 (just because I don't like the looks of it) and the 960 "Neptune" (which I never bought because of the weird lugs and the resulting replacement strap issues)










Case types from left to right: 420; 710 (ministry); 100; 090 (tonneau); 110

My personal least favourites are on the outsides; the 420 is just that bit too small for my 20cm wrist (also it is a bit tall in relation to diameter) and the 110 is just plain weird, as you will see below. The three in the middle are just very comfortable and I'd be hard pressed to pick a favourite.

So, what's wrong with the 110?
Well it's the only one where the lugs don't curve downward. This makes it ride very high on the wrist with the lugs sticking up in the air which feels weird, looks awkward and is just uncomfortable.

Compare the lug slope between the 110 and 100 case in these two shots:


















also the sloping bezel on the 100 is much nicer, giving the whole watch a much more harmonious appearance than the sticky-out bezel on the 110 which looks like a UFO landed on it :-d

Wrist shots from the side:









110 ...I think you can see what I mean









100 ...much better









090 ...very comfy, like the radiussed edges so the case never pinches, also that bezel is class









710... again very comfy with radiussed edges, bit of a UFO thing going on with the bezel









420 ...nothing wrong from a comfort point of view, just a bit small for my wrist and too high for its size

Wrist shots from above:









110









100









090









710









420

Lug widths:
420 = 18 mm; all others are 22 mm

Original straps / bracelets on 090, 100 and 110, the other two are aftermarket


----------



## GlenRoiland

I was afraid of that issue with the 110 RR. I bought it anyway, now I'm not certain I should have?


----------



## GlenRoiland

The wrist shots from above of the 110 don't look too bad.


----------



## 10 ATM

GlenRoiland said:


> I was afraid of that issue with the 110 RR. I bought it anyway, now I'm not certain I should have?





GlenRoiland said:


> The wrist shots from above of the 110 don't look too bad.


It's not like it's totally unwearable, but definitely nowhere near as comfortable as the rest of them


----------



## Perdendosi

Thanks for doing this. We rarely see wrist shots from the side, and it certainly aids in the purchasing decision!

(P.S. I love my 090 and Ministry cased new amphibias; very comfortable, even on a 7" wrist!)


----------



## hks3sgte

The first two are perfect. The new Tonneau (090?) is a failure, IMO. The case is highly polished, which gives it a cheap appearance. If it had the original sunburst, brushed finish, it would be tons better. And of course, some paddle hands.


----------



## roverguy78

hks3sgte said:


> The first two are perfect. The new Tonneau (090?) is a failure, IMO. The case is highly polished, which gives it a cheap appearance. If it had the original sunburst, brushed finish, it would be tons better. And of course, some paddle hands.


I like the 090 with the matte bead-blasted finish (from Meranom). It looks even better in person...


----------



## hks3sgte

roverguy78 said:


> I like the 090 with the matte bead-blasted finish (from Meranom). It looks even better in person...


That is a lot better than the second-thought polished case. Shame.


----------



## 10 ATM

I actually like the polished 090 ;-)


----------



## Dixit

Thanks for the photoshoot. It is very useful when I want to buy an item from a webshop.

I wanted to buy my first Amphibia - shortly after my first Komandirskie and doubted between the traditional case and the Ministry case.
Given that I have a 17cm wrist I opted for the traditional case, just like the Komandirskie.

I accidentally bought a strap with a 'safety clasp' from Julian Kampmann which was too big for my wrist - the metal part of the safety clasp was too long and I couldn't close the strap, so I am a bit weary on accidentally buying watches that are too large, even if they are fashionable nowadays.
(Of course I got a refund from Herr Kampmann, by the way)


----------



## GuessWho

I actually do like the UFO style profile of the 110, the profile pics help so much, I wish every company who sold watches would post pics like this.


----------



## 10 ATM

I need to do an addendum here:

I just spent the last half hour rolling the rubber strap on the 110 between thumb and forefinger to make it more pliable. Now I have very sore fingers and a much better fit of the watch.
The lugs of the 110 still stick out a bit too much for my liking but at least now the strap goes around my wrist instead of alongside of it.

The strap btw is of very good quality (albeit initially a bit stiff ;-)) ...when buying from Meranom I would recommend ticking it in the options box


----------



## Oolong

I have to say that this thread is one of the most helpful regarding the way the different amphibia cases sit on the wrist! I personally have an incoming special edition case 100 from meranom and judging from the pictures it really looks like I made the right choice because I was hesitating between that and a 110 case.


----------



## michele

hks3sgte said:


> The first two are perfect. The new Tonneau (090?) is a failure, IMO. The case is highly polished, which gives it a cheap appearance. If it had the original sunburst, brushed finish, it would be tons better. And of course, some paddle hands.


The 090 is the best "classic" Amphibia made by Vostok in the last decade.

The real failure is the 110: it looks absolutely cheap and ugly IMHO. Everything is wrong on that case: lugs, proportions between case and dial, and crown guards. Especially the crown guards (with an huge gap between guards and crown) looks like some fake, chinese Komandirskie seen in the past - absolutely horrible.

Just my 2 cents, sorry for 110 owners, but i have almost all types of Amphibia/Komandirskie cases and the 110 is the worst thing ever seen in my life - but it's just a personal opinion.


----------



## dowsing

That's a great comparison. Thanks for taking the time to post it up. Personally my favourite is still the 090 but you've made me warm a lot to the Ministry 710.


----------



## lucky watch

Well like others have said that was an excellent post. Funny how we all like something different but that's what makes the world go around. I got all those cases except the 110.
It's a tough call to pick one I am stuck between the 090 and the 420. I also prefer the polished cases and the UFO thing.
This is the new love of my life for now.


----------



## dexterkia

I am viewing this thread and got interested in a new amphibia. The choice is between the 710, 100 and the 090 cases. I prefer the 710 case but the bezel on the 090 is much neater. If only they make that.


----------



## IntendedEffect

dexterkia said:


> I am viewing this thread and got interested in a new amphibia. The choice is between the 710, 100 and the 090 cases. I prefer the 710 case but the bezel on the 090 is much neater. If only they make that.


Well, I got a 710 that I really like, although I sometimes wonder if I should've gotten my second choice, a 420. Anyway, I also preferred the 090 bezel, especially compared to the currently shipping 710 bezels, so I bought one! Sadly, it doesn't fit: the circumference is fine, but the crown interferes with the bezel. I ended up replacing my 710's bezel with the 420-style dot/dash bezel, and I've been happy with the results.


----------



## xanthe

I love the dial of the 710 - that's very classy. I can understand the UFO issues too...


----------



## besmi.flyingfish

Does numbers 420, 710, 090, 100 etc. tell us about the case size as well?
I am looking for minimum 44mm (w/o crown) amphibian... thnx.
Something like this:


----------



## Karsten

besmi.flyingfish said:


> Does numbers 420, 710, 090, 100 etc. tell us about the case size as well?
> I am looking for minimum 44mm (w/o crown) amphibian... thnx.
> Something like this:
> View attachment 1567944


Here are the dimensions of almost all Amphibians, just missing the new 120.

I have also had a period with "bigger is better" = minimum 44 mm, but for daily use with a long sleeved shirt it is more comfortable with max. 42 mm.
"Normal" (not wis/wus) think a 710 or 090 IS a BIG watch.


----------



## besmi.flyingfish

May be 110 would work for me... thnx for the info


----------



## meranom

Karsten said:


> Here are the dimensions of almost all Amphibians, just missing the new 120.


----------



## besmi.flyingfish

IntendedEffect said:


> Well, I got a 710 that I really like, although I sometimes wonder if I should've gotten my second choice, a 420. Anyway, I also preferred the 090 bezel, especially compared to the currently shipping 710 bezels, so I bought one! Sadly, it doesn't fit: the circumference is fine, but the crown interferes with the bezel. I ended up replacing my 710's bezel with the 420-style dot/dash bezel, and I've been happy with the results.


Alright, I decided that your version is exactly what I want mate. If I ordered 710 from official vostok store, where can I get the dotted basel and the mesh bracelet?


----------



## dutchassasin

Dotted bezel you can purchase from different vendors, but at the moment all the sellers i checked dont have them in stock.
Meramon used to sell the 22 mesh bracelet, but like with the bezel its out of stock. But im shure you can find a different mesh with 22mm width on ebay.


----------



## IntendedEffect

besmi.flyingfish said:


> Alright, I decided that your version is exactly what I want mate. If I ordered 710 from official vostok store, where can I get the dotted basel and the mesh bracelet?


Cool!

Bezel:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221531945244

Favinov hasn't built up the reputation of a zenitar or meranom, but he was a great seller: shipped out fast, good communication, package tracking.

And this is the mesh I bought:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151299990407

I'm sure you could find a nicer one, but I have no complaints and it was pretty cheap. And it might well be the same as the Vostok mesh, it certainly looks very similar. It is kind of shiny, which may or may not agree with you (my wife wasn't a fan).


----------



## besmi.flyingfish

IntendedEffect said:


> Cool!
> 
> Bezel:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221531945244
> 
> Favinov hasn't built up the reputation of a zenitar or meranom, but he was a great seller: shipped out fast, good communication, package tracking.
> 
> And this is the mesh I bought:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151299990407
> 
> I'm sure you could find a nicer one, but I have no complaints and it was pretty cheap. And it might well be the same as the Vostok mesh, it certainly looks very similar. It is kind of shiny, which may or may not agree with you (my wife wasn't a fan).


Great! Cant wait to order next week  Thnx.


----------



## sidney004

IntendedEffect said:


> Favinov hasn't built up the reputation of a zenitar or meranom, but he was a great seller: shipped out fast, good communication, package tracking.


+1


----------



## Luis965

IntendedEffect said:


> Cool!
> 
> Bezel:
> 
> Watches Parts New Bezel for VOSTOK WOSTOK Amphibia 200M Z22 | eBay
> 
> Favinov hasn't built up the reputation of a zenitar or meranom, but he was a great seller: shipped out fast, good communication, package tracking.
> 
> And this is the mesh I bought:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151299990407
> 
> I'm sure you could find a nicer one, but I have no complaints and it was pretty cheap. And it might well be the same as the Vostok mesh, it certainly looks very similar. It is kind of shiny, which may or may not agree with you (my wife wasn't a fan).


I bouhgt from him and can confirm the good service.


----------



## bth88

10 ATM said:


> 110 is just plain weird, as you will see below...looks awkward...





lucky watch said:


> *Funny how we all like something different but that's what makes the world go around.*





besmi.flyingfish said:


> May be 110 would work for me... thnx for the info





GuessWho said:


> I actually do like the UFO style profile of the 110, the profile pics help so much, I wish every company who sold watches would post pics like this.


What lucky watch said.

To me the 110 has a sort of 60's "mad men" appeal about it. If SPECTRE (James Bond) had issued watches the 110, 090, and 710 would have been selected as standard. ;-)


----------



## kendalw3

Hello All,

I'm new to WUS. I have been reading posts here for a long time. Just now turning on to Vostok watches. This guide to the different types of Amphibias is exactly what I was looking for! Thanks a bunch!..... I see myself spending some money soon!!! (probably shouldn't... won't make the wife happy....)


----------



## soulsocket7

Thanks for this comparison. I'm a Vostok fan and I have 3 of the early amphibias in the tonneau case with paddle hands (late 70's I think). The one thing I would point out, is that these watches can be bought in hundreds of different configurations of watch case, bezel, dial and strap. If you don't like a particular case's bezel, odds are, you can find that same case shipping with a different bezel. The exception, I think, would be the 090. I haven't seen that bezel on anything else. The other benefit here, is that all of the bezels are completely interchangeable with any amphibian case (and I think 'dirskies too. correct if I'm wrong). At a cost of about $5-10 each for stock vostok bezels and around $25-40 for fancy custom made bezels on ebay that accept seiko and other inserts, it's worth it to me to keep a few different bezels on hand to wear whatever I feel like on a given day. Did I mention that it takes about 15 seconds to swap bezels?

I do wish that the 090 was as big as the fancy 1967 reissue though. That watch is almost impossible to find and the 090 is close, but I love a big watch and that extra 2mm can make all the difference.

Below, is my current favorite. Right now it rests on a black rubber cinturrini strap. Sometimes I have to stop myself from sniffing it all day because the strap smells like vanilla.


----------



## d_rocketeer

Diiferent strokes for different folks...we all have our favorites but I'm sure comfort and fit are a key factor. You are certainly right about the 110 case with the lugs sticking straight out...it would work for someone with large wrists. Having puny wrists like myself it certainly looks awkward if not downright awful and it would not sit well on my wrist.


----------



## Coug76

Aren't the 1967 and the 090 configuration nearly identical in size? The old tonneau and 090 are different though.










Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## LBPolarBear

lucky watch said:


> Well like others have said that was an excellent post. Funny how we all like something different but that's what makes the world go around. I got all those cases except the 110.
> It's a tough call to pick one I am stuck between the 090 and the 420. I also prefer the polished cases and the UFO thing.
> This is the new love of my life for now.
> 
> View attachment 1238508


Bumping up an old thread...

So I think it's time I join the Vostok club, and I found this thread trying to figure out which models have the thinnest case since many of the places I've looked give conflicting information... and then I see a watch like the one above that makes me absolutely drool LOL

Is that a 420 case with a custom bezel & Seiko insert or something else? Thanks!

IntendedEffect- I'm really digging the dotted bezel on yours too btw!

dammit people- like I need another product-addiction??? A few years ago it was fishing tackle (and it still kinda is btw) where I just I had to have every cool lure I could get my hands on....


----------



## mariomart

Here you go,

Meranom Vostok Amphibian Special Edition case style 420

http://meranom.com/amphibian-se/420se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-420725lw.html


----------



## LBPolarBear

mariomart said:


> Here you go,
> 
> Meranom Special Edition case style 120
> 
> Amphibian SE 120725NB Meranom.com


See now now this is why this place rocks~

Thanks mariomart!!!


----------



## LBPolarBear

Oh man- they're out of stock 

and that blue one... omg. No really. OMFG
OK, I'm gonna have to get my hands on one come hell or high water!

Do you know if those ever come back in stock, or was that a one-and-done special run??


----------



## LBPolarBear

And while I'm at it- does anyone have a Meranom discount code?

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## mariomart

LBPolarBear said:


> And while I'm at it- does anyone have a Meranom discount code?
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!


Discount Code WUS2015 will give you a 5% discount

Remember to check out the WUS For Sale thread as the Amphibian 420725 occasionally surfaces.


----------



## LBPolarBear

Thanks again! 

I'm now trying to decide which one(s) I want that are currently available. Looks like my first order from them will be for at least two!


----------



## mariomart

LBPolarBear said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> I'm now trying to decide which one(s) I want that are currently available. Looks like my first order from them will be for at least two!


An other option is that you could contact Dmitry (the owner of Meranom) directly through Meranom.com message system if any of the out of stock items are due to be restocked soon. D

Dmitry is also a member of WUS under the username of meranom https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=60655 and he has been extremely professional in all my dealings with him.

Enjoy your new Vostok's when they arrive.

Cheers


----------



## LBPolarBear

You are the man- many many thanks!


----------

